
What's new in Deveo 3.12 - kontulai
http://blog.deveo.com/whats-new-in-deveo-3-12/
======
kontulai
For free usage, we still offer some seats:
[http://try.deveo.com/free](http://try.deveo.com/free)

comments and questions welcome. will be monitoring this thread.

